# Massachusetts woman caught stealing props



## dynoflyer

Oct 12, 2008 3:44 pm US/Eastern 
Woman Accused Of Stealing Halloween Decorations
ACUSHNET (WBZ) ― An Acushnet woman is accused of stealing Halloween decorations from a home on Westland Street, police said. 

A police officer said he saw Jody Messier, 26, and two other people loading Halloween items into the trunk of a car. The two other people with Messier ran when they spotted the police. 

Messier drove off and ignored police orders to stop. After a short while, police caught up with her on Middle Road. 

Inside the car, police allegedly found pumpkins, skeletons, scarecrows, spider webs and ghosts. 

Messier is charged with larceny over $250 and failing to stop for an officer police said. 

(© MMVIII, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Terrormaster

Wow, wasn't anyone we know eh? At least I hope not... Sad sad sad...


----------



## Otaku

Busted! Cool...throw the book at her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Why do people do crap like that? It's just stupid and wrong.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

Give her the chair!!!


----------



## kevin242

kill the b!tch.


----------



## Spooky1

If she likes scary things, then make her pick up trash along the roads for the next couple years.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Agreed with Everyone here.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'll bet she was planning on selling them on Ebay...What a bitch, and the people who helped her.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Give her the chair!!!


i second that! lets go get her!:xbones:


----------



## turtle2778

Get A Rope!!!


----------



## Terrormaster

Turtle, a rope is too nice. The evil things I'm thinking of doing to that woman, her accomplices, and those like them - well, I don't think it would be even legal to talk about on ANY forum.


----------



## bignick

I'll post her bail you guys meet me outside I am going to have the most realistic looking corpse this year.


----------



## kevin242

SORRY I"M SHOUTING but if there is a follow-up to this first story, PLEASE POST!
I'm sure we'd all like to know how this turns out... I don't know about you, if it was my haunt, I'd be pressing charges like it's going out of style.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Hey, that's the next town over from mine. Maybe I can drive by the court house and laugh.


----------



## Night Owl

Jeez. This is why I do so much _inside_ the house as opposed to putting the things I treasure out there for the masses. Luckily, I haven't had one instance of the old "snatch and grab it" stuff. I feel for anybody who has to put up with it.


----------



## WolfbaneManor

We just had this happen to us.

I woke up on Tuesday and went outside to work on my haunt,and we were missing numerous tombestones,pumpkins,2 fog machines,3 fogging skulls,and numerous other various props.Oh and we had 2 Skil Saws and 1 DeWalt Hammer Drill stolen as well.

Called the police out and they took a report of it and they will be patroling our neighborhood better until our haunt is over.We estimated that they stole about $1500 worth of stuff.


----------



## BoysinBoo

Eldritch_Horror said:


> Give her the chair!!!


I don't think I have my electric chair anymore. Hmmm. I wonder what happened to it. It was right outside last night.


----------



## Aelwyn

What a BITCH. What, she couldn't afford to go buy some skeletons and spider webs? RIDICULOUS!

Wolfbane: I'm sorry to hear that! I hope they catch whoever did it!


----------



## Spooky1

We always tend to blame teens for damaged or missing props, but this woman is 26.


----------



## DarkShadows

yeah, those teens these days... lol


----------



## dynoflyer

turtle2778 said:


> Get A Rope!!!


Salem, Massachusetts has a tradition of public hangings, maybe we can bring it back for Halloween each year? :laughvil:


----------



## joker

dynoflyer said:


> Salem, Massachusetts has a tradition of public hangings, maybe we can bring it back for Halloween each year? :laughvil:


but caneing or stoning would be so much more fun


----------



## Spooky1

WolfbaneManor said:


> We just had this happen to us.
> 
> I woke up on Tuesday and went outside to work on my haunt,and we were missing numerous tombestones,pumpkins,2 fog machines,3 fogging skulls,and numerous other various props.Oh and we had 2 Skil Saws and 1 DeWalt Hammer Drill stolen as well.
> 
> Called the police out and they took a report of it and they will be patroling our neighborhood better until our haunt is over.We estimated that they stole about $1500 worth of stuff.


That sucks Wolf, but I can't help but laugh when I think of the insurance claim being for tombstones and skulls etc. I'm sure that's one that will be passed around the insurance office for awhile. Hope they catch the creeps that ripped you off.


----------



## Revenant

Okay, for their haunt this year, a new "House of 1000 Corpses" room..

*"Behold....FISHLADY!!!"*


----------



## lowdwnrob

I just hope everyone got there stuff back. Alot of people wont file a police report over stuff like that. Oh yea, give her the chair!


----------



## beelce

BITCH...I kill you !!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Revenant said:


> Okay, for their haunt this year, a new "House of 1000 Corpses" room..
> 
> *"Behold....FISHLADY!!!"*


LOL! The ultimate deterrent!


----------



## Brad Green

It's incidents like this that force me to put up my entire display on Halloween and take it down the same night. Sucks the fun right out of it, be nice to put it out and enjoy it for a week or so without having to worry about some slime-ass maggot ripping it all off.


----------



## pyro

i heard that on the local radio station news ,im wondering if she was the one who stole the cops mask from his display- in my town she is close


----------



## Sickie Ickie

wow! Hope they throw the book at her! Think of the precedent it would set for the rest of the country!


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

It would be funny...if she was a member of this site.


----------



## Revenant

If she is I bet she's reeeeeeally quiet on this thread...!


----------

